# Pigeon aggression help



## Candiedaria (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi! My name is Alana and I have a pigeon that I rescued about a year ago. His name is Pippin, and I am trying to understand his behavior a little bit better. He was brought into a vet clinic after being attacked by a cat, and is a racing pigeon that got very lost. The clinic put him up for adoption and my friend who is a vet there recommended I get a pigeon as a pet. 

When I first got him he was shy and afraid, but warmed up quickly. He became possessive of his cage (which I hear is normal) and would bite my hand if I went to change his water or food. I usually let him out of his cage when I am home and let him roam around my room (where his cage is located). He has a nice windowsill where he can get some fresh air. 

Recently, he has begun to be more aggressive outside of his cage, biting any exposed skin he can find when I am in the room. He will hide under my bed and then charge out when I am around and chase me until I leave the room. I have tried to take him out of the room (downstairs) but he just hops back up the stairs to my room. He leaves my boyfriend alone and actually will run away from him. 

I have taken him to the vet and consulted my friend and both have said that it could be he thinks I am his mate. How can I tell if it is hormonal aggression or behavioral aggression? The vet recommend a hormonal implant that might work but if it is behavioral I am unsure of what to do. 

I love my little guy very much but he is so focused on biting me when I pick him up he doesn’t get and scratches or cuddles. Any advice is welcome! 

Alana


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved rescued feral Phoebe used to bite. We got her some parakeet toys to attack and would redirect her into attacking those and she started playing with us instead of biting.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Well my first thought is, your the big human and he’s a bird, he shouldn’t chase you out of a room. 

Pigeons are not the best cuddle pets , they are genetically wired to, find a mate, and build a nest and procreate, that is a huge part of what pigeons do, and watch for predators. Then eating. So not much goes on thinking about cuddling with humans. 

He could see you as a mate as he is desperate as a lone pigeon. They do better in flocks , as they have a balance as who is top bird, courting for a mate, and defending their little piece of real estate, which is their perch and nest. Driving their hen to the nest to lay eggs can look aggressive and sometimes it is, esp with young cock birds. They grasp the hens feathers on the back of the head to drive her to the nest, they bite when their space is invaded. Some are more aggressive than others. 

He is probably frustrated because you are not acting what a hen should do. Non handicapped healthy Pigeons are better suited to a loft and aviary with sunshine , where they can have a mate and nest and fly up to their perch and do all those things that pigeons do.


----------



## Candiedaria (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you for your suggestions! I have tried the toy, and it worked for a little but he figured out that my hand is behind the toy and will go for that. Sometimes he ignores the toy and still tries to bite my skin. 

Was there a specific way that you played with her or a specific toy that you found effective?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Candiedaria said:


> Thank you for your suggestions! I have tried the toy, and it worked for a little but he figured out that my hand is behind the toy and will go for that. Sometimes he ignores the toy and still tries to bite my skin.
> 
> Was there a specific way that you played with her or a specific toy that you found effective?


If he is being aggressive with you, don’t allow it, the “toy” is a distraction, you may try a bird type toy (stuffed animal) that looks like a bird same size as a pigeon .. and just put it where he hangs out so he can see it, not in your hand. 

I wouldn’t let him get close if he is being aggressive, don’t handle him unless it is necessary .


----------

